# sony head unit+mp3 changer



## bmwperson (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey,
Im looking for a head unit with an "active black panel" or something that looks simmilar... 
I found a couple of sony head units(cdx-m730 etc) but they dont play mp3s, now I can buy if I buy a mp3 changer will the head unit be able to control the changer ( play mp3s + swap disks, read mp3 tags ), How hard is it to wire this stuff, Id like to put the changer in the trunk of my 92 325i.. 

Ps does anyone know another head unit that has something simmilar to the sony active black panel?

--
Best Regards
Tom


----------

